
Show HN: Share your ideas anonymously and get instant feedback - moosov
https://www.toiletidea.com/
======
dilliwal
I like the concept, nicely done as well

------
moosov
Few weeks ago I was practising C++ and after struggling with certain problem
for more than two hours - it was time to visit toilet (Sorry, but you have to
that sometimes). I figured out that every time I came back from toilet, I
immediately managed to find solution for my technical problem. This made me
wonder if it is my kind of geek or it's a common thing? Even if it is
efficient, then you don't always have a need for peeandpoo... so maybe I
should start smoking as well?

Anyway, I was inspired from the idea and made a
[https://www.toiletidea.com/](https://www.toiletidea.com/) , so whenever I go
to toilet and catch a great idea, I can share it anonymously with random
anonymous people.

